# CX1 or Master light



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a set of campy 11 components on a cheap no name carbon frame. I would like to put these components on a CX-1 or a Master Light frame. Which would you recommend?

I have a C50, Jamis Eclipse and a Masi fixed gear in my stable, one more frame should not hurt too bad.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

royd said:


> I have a set of campy 11 components on a cheap no name carbon frame. I would like to put these components on a CX-1 or a Master Light frame. Which would you recommend?
> 
> I have a C50, Jamis Eclipse and a Masi fixed gear in my stable, one more frame should not hurt too bad.


Master Sifu! 

Seriously though, what are your needs in your new frame? If fast group rides or racing- CX1. Sunday cruise- Master. Also, isn't the Eclipse a carbon frame? If so, definitely go steel.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

master.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a MXL with Chorus 11


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Master


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Master


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think my Master is swell.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Master no question. Be sure and get one with a nice (not boring) paint job. With 3 carbon road bikes my next bike will for sure be a Master with AD or LX paint.


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

Is the Master (Steel) a much better riding bike than the Jamis Eclipse (Steel) ?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

royd -- I can't tell you for sure. But I have to say that my Master steel is the most comfortable riding bicycle I've ever owned, and maybe the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden...though a Colnago C-50 might take the honors in that department. This includes various, supposed soft-riding bikes as a Rivendell Rambouillet, a Gunnar, various Looks, steel Gitanes & Raleighs. etc., etc.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I vote Master.
I have a CX-1. It's what I take to races, generally crits, short road races. But all my other miles are on my steel bike. Riding steel is such a joy. So smooth, so pretty, really a joy to behold and ride.
But if you're looking for a race bike, then the CX_1.


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

zoikz said:


> I vote Master.
> I have a CX-1. It's what I take to races, generally crits, short road races. But all my other miles are on my steel bike. Riding steel is such a joy. So smooth, so pretty, really a joy to behold and ride.
> But if you're looking for a race bike, then the CX_1.


I do not race but I do a lot of fast group rides with racers during the week. Looks like I'm leaning towards the Master.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd opt for the CX-1. You already have the C-50 for your comfort rides. Also, despite being a very effective race bike, the CX-1 is quite comfortable on long efforts. I have steel and a CX-1...I seldom choose the steel ride....It looks nice hanging there, but it just doesn't work as well, covering distance on the road, as the CX-1. But of course, the CX-1 isn't really a Colnago, right? so maybe you should get the Master.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I'd opt for the CX-1. You already have the C-50 for your comfort rides. Also, despite being a very effective race bike, the CX-1 is quite comfortable on long efforts. I have steel and a CX-1...I seldom choose the steel ride....It looks nice hanging there, but it just doesn't work as well, covering distance on the road, as the CX-1. But of course, the CX-1 isn't really a Colnago, right? so maybe you should get the Master.


I'll second that. I have a CX-1 and at 6'5'' 240 lbs am not shaped like a typical road racer. That said. I've done several centuries on a relaxed geometry specialized and several centuries on my CX-1 and I'm happier on the CX-1 (even if it was made in Taiwan).


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I have steel and a CX-1...I seldom choose the steel ride....It looks nice hanging there, but it just doesn't work as well,


yep, steel frames, especially classic/vintage Colnagos are tasty looking but pretty much agree with this general statement on the Ibis bikes site:

_"We used to say “Steel is real”. Now we say “Steel is real…*heavy*”._


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*The Alfa I'll Never Be Able to Afford*



enr1co said:


> yep, steel frames, especially classic/vintage Colnagos are tasty looking but pretty much agree with this general statement on the Ibis bikes site:
> 
> _"We used to say “Steel is real”. Now we say “Steel is real…*heavy*”._


I sadly agree. As much as I love my Colnago Master (a 2010-2011 model BTW with Campy Chorus Ten), when I'm going out on a ride where I might seriously be tested, I always grab my Time instead of the 'Nag. The 'Nag is my sports car. I've nicknamed it "The Alfa I'll never be able to afford." The Time is my race car.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't tell you how they ride but lookswise I'd take the Master over the CX-1 every day of the week.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I have learned to really like my Master . If the weather looks good as in no chance of rain and I want to enjoy my ride or ride for the pleasure of it , it's a good choice especially on asphalt . The carbon bike is smoother but not as lively or engaging ? a CX1 or its equivalent in another make will be quite easy to come by . At this day and age if you can say I'd like lugs with columbus steel and fancy this fancy that your choices are limited and dissapearing .


----------

